# PS3, MW2, End of match - Freeze!



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

Last few days i have been experiencing some freezing whilst enjoying mw2. Did it a few times during the game, but now it's happening at the end of the match after final killcam, when the scoreboard is up. Can't press PS button and nothing responds. Resetting the console is the only thing that has worked. 

I have read into it and it seems its quite comon, but i can't seem to find a solution or a cause of it. Not a concrete one anyway. I just purchased an Orbitsound T12 yesterday and I'm not about to replace my PS3 now!

Anyone else experienced this? It seems alot of others have!!

P155sed off!


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

No-one then? :lol:


----------



## mark__gti (Jul 8, 2010)

Seems to be happening to me recently, but at the beginning of the game 
just out of interest what model ps3 do you have?
my ps3 seems to be fine on all my other games just crap on cod recently


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the 80gb fat ps3. Was bought in Singapore tale end of 2007. So probably it's life expectancy anyway!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ive get the same every now and then mate. I wouldnt worry to much about it


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

Happens every match though. I tgen have to turn it off and on again :s


----------

